# A warning about the Sviatoslav Richter Eurodisc Recordings box



## staxomega (Oct 17, 2011)

There are numerous defects on 4 or 5 CDs on the Sviatoslav Eurodisc Recordings box, these are digital clicks and some distortion. This has been reported by Amazon reviewers (USA and Germany) and someone on JPC.de. Sony did fix the issue on later box sets. 

I attempted to get this sorted out with Sony Music and Sony Classical (where I could only find German contact emails) for a couple of weeks and never received any replies to my numerous emails (including proof of purchase) or the couple of times I tweeted them. 

I find this very disappointing that Sony wouldn't bother to take care of a paying customer that is propping up their livelihoods.


----------



## bigshot (Nov 22, 2011)

You have to return it to the retailer where you bought it and ask for a refund. Sony is the publisher. They don't issue refunds.


----------



## staxomega (Oct 17, 2011)

bigshot said:


> You have to return it to the retailer where you bought it and ask for a refund. Sony is the publisher. They don't issue refunds.


I wasn't looking for a refund, just a replacement of the defective discs.

The retailer can't replace just the defective discs and there is no guarantee that the replacement that I get from them isn't older stock.


----------



## bigshot (Nov 22, 2011)

Get a refund then.


----------



## staxomega (Oct 17, 2011)

bigshot said:


> Get a refund then.


I am well aware of this obvious route.

So I purchase another box set from someone else and those discs are defective as well, how many times do I keep repeating this? It should be on the manufacturer to issue replacements instead of ignore customers.

Edit: and other reissue labels or majors will do this if you get in touch with them. Some are even quite appreciative to have this sort of thing pointed out.


----------



## bigshot (Nov 22, 2011)

If they haven't changed the product code for the corrected version, there's absolutely no way to tell which one is which yourself, and there is no way for a retailer to tell. I would return it quick while you still have a return window open and wait six months, then buy it from a retailer that turns over stock often, like Amazon. Amazon also has a generous return policy. If it isn't fixed even in six months, I'd give up, but if you want you can give it another six months and try again.

Sony won't ever reply to you. They are a huge manufacturer and they expect their retailers to handle all returns. A mom & pop label that has an online store might help you, but a big corporation like Sony wouldn't have anyone set aside to deal with retail issues. They leave that to the retailer.


----------



## staxomega (Oct 17, 2011)

bigshot said:


> If they haven't changed the product code for the corrected version, there's absolutely no way to tell which one is which yourself, and there is no way for a retailer to tell. I would return it quick while you still have a return window open and wait six months, then buy it from a retailer that turns over stock often, like Amazon. Amazon also has a generous return policy. If it isn't fixed even in six months, I'd give up, but if you want you can give it another six months and try again.
> 
> Sony won't ever reply to you. They are a huge manufacturer and they expect their retailers to handle all returns. A mom & pop label that has an online store might help you, but a big corporation like Sony wouldn't have anyone set aside to deal with retail issues. They leave that to the retailer.


Correct, there is no new product code to designate a corrected version.

EMI (pre-Warner) and Universal have both replaced faulty discs (Universal numerous times), sometimes just asking for proof of purchase.


----------



## Triplets (Sep 4, 2014)

There are multiple Richter recordings of just about every work he recorded. I would skip the faulty discs and buy another collection of the same repertoire. If this material on these discs is deemed indispensable, then I would get a streaming service such as Spotify and listen to them that way


----------



## staxomega (Oct 17, 2011)

Triplets said:


> There are multiple Richter recordings of just about every work he recorded. I would skip the faulty discs and buy another collection of the same repertoire. If this material on these discs is deemed indispensable, then I would get a streaming service such as Spotify and listen to them that way


I have some of the individual Olympia/Erato CDs from this box, the box is a cheaper way to get everything from those smaller labels Sony bought out. It's Richter so he has performed most of this material live and I have much of it from the Melodiya 100th Annviersary Richter box, Praga CDs, etc, still being one of my all time favorite musicians it's nice to hear both studio and live.

I only use streaming to discover new music because labels can pull out of their contracts at any time. Also I can hear the watermarking on DG solo and chamber works on Tidal lossless streams that Matt Montag talks about here:

https://www.mattmontag.com/music/universals-audible-watermark
http://mattmontag.com/audio-listening-test/


----------

